# HVLP spraying... need some direction on paint.



## Slow Eddie (Feb 24, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I just picked up a Harbor Freight 47016 HVLP sprayer due to my hatred of brush marks and its positive reviews. I need some paint recomendations to begin my research. 

First, the type of projects I'm working on are cabinets, fireplace mantels, book cases, mostly smaller things for my kids rooms. So a durable finish is very important to me. I also want the finished product to be as smooth as possible. I use big box cabinet grade plywood and poplar on my projects.

So... primers? Oil based? I used Kilz Original on my last project and it worked out well for me but I rolled it on. Will this work in my sprayer (1.5 mm tip)? If so, how much do I need to thin it? I want my primer to be sandable because I typically make a lot of mistakes.

Top coats? I know latex is out because of the limitations of my el cheapo HVLP. So what can be thinnned and sprayed, that will give me a super smooth durable finish? And where would I buy such products?

Any particular brand recomendations would be appreciated. I've tried google but I am still such a rookie I don't know what words to google.

Thank you.

Eddie


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Slow Eddie said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I just picked up a Harbor Freight 47016 HVLP sprayer due to my hatred of brush marks and its positive reviews. I need some paint recomendations to begin my research.
> 
> ...


I have one of those sprayers. I'm not real happy with it but it will work for you. With Kilz original I would thin it about 30% with napatha with that gun. Generally with any oil based product you thin it as little as possible and have it spray. When you brush oil based finishes it's best to thin with mineral spirits and when you spray use napatha. It's a faster drying solvent. As far as latex, it's not the cheap gun, latex paint needs to be under pressure to spray well. Harbor Freight sells a 2 1/2 gallon pressure pot you could attach to a siphon sprayer (hf model #97855) with hoses which would spray latex. I have a similar rig with 25' hoses. They also sell a 2 qt. pressure pot sprayer, I believe comes as a kit with the hoses and sprayer. I think most professional painters use a airless sprayer with latex. I prefer to use oil based paint with woodwork but if you are going to use latex I would use Proclassic Interior Acrylic Latex Enamel from Sherwin Williams. For exterior latex I use Duration from Sherwin Williams. For oil based paint I prefer Southwest Builders Enamel from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Steve. In your experience what is the best product to use to clean the gun after use with oil based paints? Aslo, what is the best type of top coat to use for durability?


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Clean the gun with the same thinner ya use in the paint.
Why do ya need a top coat if you're gonna use a commercial paint?
Bill


----------



## Slow Eddie (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Bill. I realized with a little more research on naphtha that it is also used for cleaning as well as thinning. Sorry for the odd question. 

Also, maybe my inexperience is mixing up paint terms. When I say what is the most durable top coatwith the smoothest finish I can spray, I am asking about what to spray over the primer.

Thanks.

Eddie


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I normally clean a sprayer with lacquer thinner. The solvent is strong enough to wash clean most paints. As far as best topcoat, that would depend on the application. No one finish is best for everything. Probably the easiest finish a person beginning spraying can get great results is a pigmented lacquer. It's not available in all states though. You would have use a lacquer sanding sealer or lacquer primer with it instead of kilz. Lacquer isn't the best finish but kept away from water will hold up for years. A oil based enamel would be more durable but since it dries slow need a clean enviroment to work with.


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

Use what the pro's use, conversion varnish.
I get best results with it and it's much more durable
than any non catalyzed finish.

Best prices I've found.
http://www.worldpaintsupply.com/categories/Paints,-Stains-and-Coatings/Lacquers-and-Topcoats/


----------



## Slow Eddie (Feb 24, 2013)

Sooo... which is more durable, Shermin Williams oil based enamel, or a color coat top coated with a polyurethane varnish?

And I realize that may be a dumb question. A varnish is typically used to add protection to a stain, correct?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It could be done either way except polyurethane doesn't adhere real great, not even to polyurethane. I would say using the single stage paint like Sherwin Williams oil based enamel would be better. If you use their industrial maintenance enamel it would be yet better. To go one better would be to add enamel hardener to it however the stuff is extremely unhealthy to spray. A person either needs to use it in a spray booth in front of a fan or with a air supplied respirator. The enamel hardener is available at Tractor Supply stores.


----------

